# Introduction



## welldan (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm old fella, but new in this forum. 
Stats: 40yo, 6", 182lb
Sport history: Creco-Roman wrestling(not any more)  last 6 years only lifting.
Upcoming cycle:
Dbol 30-40mg a day wk 1-4
Test E 14 wk, 2x250mg in wk
Deca 12 wk, 2x150mg in wk
hcg weeks 1-13 2x250iu in wk
adex 0.5 mg eod
Aim: More body mass
I'm gonna run this cycle and i need advice for prevent prolactin related gyno. I have done same cycle twice and i used bromocriptine 1.25 mg a day but i didn't like sides, sometimes nausea, fatigue, sometimes cramps in stomach. I can get liquid cabercoline, but everybody say it's no good in that form. So what i want to know is there anybody who have run deca cycle using Mucuna pruriens (L-dopa) or P-5-P (Active form of vitamin B6)for prolactin issues? I have read success stories of those stuff's using in prohormone cycles, but how about with real gears?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*welldan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## superted (Nov 4, 2010)

Vitex 1200 mg ED prolcatin control

Prami on hand just in vase Vitex not enough, you wont know until our on cycle bit Vitex is enough for me, your running adex so long as estro under control you wont exp prolactin issues

u shud be ok 300mg Deca not that much but Genetics are the defining factor we r all different and react diffidently

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------



## welldan (Nov 5, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the answer superted!  Must say i never heard about vitex, so I did google search and it sound potential prolactin control, i surely gonna try it.   Ps. you have done helluva transformation for your body from that beach pic. Good job indeed. Test deca or test tren perhaps?


----------



## superted (Nov 5, 2010)

welldan said:


> Thanks for the answer superted!  Must say i never heard about vitex, so I did google search and it sound potential prolactin control, i surely gonna try it.   Ps. you have done helluva transformation for your body from that beach pic. Good job indeed. Test deca or test tren perhaps?



this an OTC product and depending on ur genetics will be an aid

but u must have Caber or Prami on hand just in case


----------



## deathnote (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

